# 2500HD Mirrors?



## bdover21 (Oct 11, 2010)

Looking to replace the extended camper mirrors with the 2 bar mirrors on my 2004 2500HD. I need power, heated, and turn signal mirrors and was wondering if the turn signal on this year of truck was on the glass of the mirror or on outside of the mirror? Thanks.

Also, if anyone is interested in those power extended camper mirrors, let me know. Would love to sell them.


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

how much do you want for the power mirrors?


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Ditto on the*

camper mirror price.


----------



## bdover21 (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh I don't know, I called the local dealership in Ankeny and he said one side with turn signal was $700. I was completely amazed. I just want as much as I will pay for my new 2 bar mirrors. Let me know how interested you guys are...


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/MIRR...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

In the vendors section at Dieselplace there is a sponsor selling them for 650 a pair shipped, new OEM.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*I'll give you that for*



REAPER;1136126 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/MIRR...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


each of them, let me know.

Thanks...


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

gd8boltman;1136459 said:


> each of them, let me know.
> 
> Thanks...


Here is a set.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/MIRR...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item56414ccff9

I ain't selling these but they came up on my ebay page of items I might be interested in. I have been looking as well for when some cash flows in.


----------



## bdover21 (Oct 11, 2010)

I would sell my power extended camper mirrors for say $450 total. I just want to break even on my new mirrors and my old ones. I can send pics to people interested if they want to see the actual mirror. Thanks guys.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Send some photos*

please to:

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## bdover21 (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone else interested in the mirrors, post your email address so I can email you pictures as I couldnt figure out how to post them on here. Thanks all.


----------



## bdover21 (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone still interested in the power extender mirrors?


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

Depends on price but I am


----------



## bdover21 (Oct 11, 2010)

$425 for the pair.


----------



## getty129 (Jul 27, 2011)

do you still have mirrors available?


----------



## bdover21 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah sure do. Interested??


----------

